# really REALLY bad day at the office



## meatpuff (Feb 7, 2008)

http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSN0627891520080206


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 7, 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen, today's Darwin award goes to the highly deserving Ioan Colceriu. I am sure he would graciously accept this were he here to recieve it.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 17, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, today's Darwin award goes to the highly deserving Ioan Colceriu. I am sure he would graciously accept this were he here to recieve it.


heres a video on youtube, this is a bad day http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epqEFLCzW70. I do not own the video i just found it and it fits


----------

